# It’s tenebrosa time out West



## tomp (Jun 29, 2021)

One of my favorites species, offered for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 29, 2021)

Wonderful clone!
David


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 29, 2021)

I love the color!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 30, 2021)

nice 'trumpet'.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 30, 2021)

Superlative to be sure!


----------

